# Spring loaded center punch.



## WayneC

Thanks for the review. The handle design looks great.


----------



## DaveinCA

+1 from me. I was just using my center punch yesterday thinking I should post it as one of the handiest tools in my shop. Every time I see someone using an awl to twiddle out a decent start for a screw or drill bit I am grateful for my simple inexpensive punch. They are available from most hardware vendors, HF sells them for less than $5.


----------



## TheDane

I have had one of these for years … mine was made by General Tools & Instruments


----------



## palaswood

i have a broken one, how do these things fail? I'd like to fix it if its not too involved. I unscrewed it, and inside there is a spring and a small steel cylinder. Any ideas?


----------



## gamygeezer

Joseph, take a look at the diagrams at

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automatic_center_punch

Hope they help.

Ken


----------



## roofner

Whee can you find spring loaded puntches . I had one but can't find it anymore . Have you tried buy one lately. I tried buying one I was told they were illeagle to have. Kids use them to break windows in cars and they were outlawed.


----------



## craftsman on the lake

I've got one minus the red ball on the end. invaluable to make a dent mark in woods, plastic, and aluminum.


----------



## RockyTopScott

I have one and love it. Make a mark, set a brad point bit and I get accuracy…at least for me it is accurate.


----------



## patcollins

Outlawed spring loaded center punches, seriously?


----------



## TheDane

patcollins-Sounds a little extreme to me, but I suppose they could do some serious damage to a car window/windshield. But so could a rock.

This is my General No 77 … tricked out with an oak knob I turned:


----------



## dirtycurty

roofner, it's funny to me that you mention about kids breaking windows with them because firefighters and rescue workers use them just for the purpose of breaking windows to gain access to victims in vehicle accidents


----------



## TheDane

Home Depot carries them … http://www.homedepot.com/p/General-Tools-Hardened-Steel-Center-Punch-89/202025674?N=5yc1vZc25q


----------



## NiteWalker

i have a broken one, how do these things fail? I'd like to fix it if its not too involved. I unscrewed it, and inside there is a spring and a small steel cylinder. Any ideas?

Joseph, I have one from lee valley that broke (it gets a LOT of use).
It turns out, that there's a small e-ring inside and it snapped in half. I bought thicker, wider e-rings from mcmaster and it's back in service. I doubt it'll break again, but I have 99 more in the bag if it does…

@Gerry: Love the handle.


----------



## roofner

I checked again I found one at my home center it's a US general like the one I lost $14.


----------



## BensBeerStShop

I have a brass handled one that I got with a few other tools when my grandfather passed on. I've used it myself for about 15 years and I'm pretty sure he had it for at least that long before me. It has no maker mark that I know of, just his initials etched in the handle. It works great on every material I've ever used, even stainless steel.


----------



## retfr8flyr

It's funny I just got this same punch the other day and now find this review. For those interested the one the OP has is an Empire Level 2720 Automatic Center Punch. I got mine from Amazon http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0015YPHWQ/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Very handy little tool.


----------

